# Seachem Paraguard



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Types of Infections Treated - Parasitic, Fungal, Bacterial & Viral



> ParaGuard™ is the only fish and filter safe aldehyde based (10% by weight) parasite control product available. Unlike highly toxic and difficult to use formalin based medications, ParaGuard™ contains no formaldehyde or methanol and will not alter pH. ParaGuard™ employs a proprietary, synergistic blend of aldehydes, malachite green, and fish protective polymers that effectively and efficiently eradicates many ectoparasites (e.g. ich, etc.) and external fungal/bacterial/viral lesions (e.g., fin rot). It is particularly useful in hospital and receiving tanks for new fish and whenever new fish are introduced to a community tank.
> 
> Sizes: 100 mL, 250 mL, 500 mL, 2 L, 4 L, 20 L


I am looking for feedback on the above product.

I am not endorsing this product. But I have in the past liked most Seachem products.

I have not used it yet.

Your feedback would be much appreciated.

(Moderator - if I have posted this in the wrong place please move it to where I should have posted it.)

Thank you.


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

I have never used a medication to treat parasites (or any other illness) and i doubt that I ever will.

Any chemical that you add to an aquarium can and probably will have unintended consequence.

Do you have a specific problem that you are trying to solve?

Bill


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

I would never add anything like this into my display aquarium. 

I would however consider using something like this in a quarantine tank for newly purchased fish, plants or creatures. 

When I assemble this, it will be bare bottom with a sponge filter and bubbler to run the sponge filter. 

I have heard many times that I should really quarantine things before putting into my tanks. 

I am trying to learn the best product to use in such quarantine tank. 

And yes, I have heard stories of complete DISASTERS happening to tanks when medication is added directly into the tank. (Absolutely horrible!)


----------



## KnaveTO (Jul 4, 2007)

I have used this product in conjunction with salt and high temperatures in my QT/Isolation tank to treat tetras (black neon), dwarf chain loaches and a couple of different types of plecos. The only plant I keep in there is some java moss on wood. So far I have not lost any fish due to the medication nor have I lost any moss that I am aware of.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Thank you. 

What is this product like compared to others? 

(I am brand new to this type of product.)

Thank you again for your help and feedback. 

Jimob205


----------



## KnaveTO (Jul 4, 2007)

I used other ich meds years ago (over 5 years) and bought this on the recomendation of my LFS. I have found that it doesn't stain like other products do and according to my LFS can be used as a general treatment for QT'd fish. the fact that I can use it with plecos was reason enough for me as I have lost plecs in the past with other meds.

that is about all I can tell you of the product


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Anyone else have experience with using this?


----------

